# CDI: Bean aus einem anderen jar



## Sym (24. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich nutze den JBoss 7 Web Profile als EE Server und Maven als Build-Tool.

Weiter habe ich eine Bibliothek mit CDI-Beans, welche ich gerne in meinem WAR verwenden möchte. (Als Dependency natürlich im Projekt enthalten)

Kann ich das Jar irgendwo bekannt machen? Oder zumindest das Package, in dem sich die Bean befinden, damit diese beim Starten des Containers bekannt gemacht werden?

Aktuell habe ich mir ein Servlet gebaut, dass alle annotierten Beans ausfindig macht und diese manuell dem Context hinzufügt, aber sauber finde ich das nicht.

Gruß und Dank


----------



## Andgalf (24. Nov 2011)

Moin,

eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn die Datei Beans.xml im jar liegt, damit der container im jar nach managed beans scannt.

guckst Du hier:

Configuring a CDI Application - The Java EE 6 Tutorial

@Edit: Die Datei kann leer sein, wichtig ist nur das sie vorhanden ist


----------



## Sym (24. Nov 2011)

Hi, ach so.

Im war liegt natürlich eine beans.xml, im jar allerdings noch nicht. 

Ich probiere das mal aus, danke.


----------



## Sym (25. Nov 2011)

Ok, das war das Problem. Danke.


----------

